# oroantral fistula



## Jamie Dezenzo

Hello all,

This one is new to me.....
Patient had 31255, 31267 and 30930 at the end of the op note reads

"the oroantral fistula was in the left molar region and the lining of the oroantral fistual was debrided, and there was some dead bone in this area which was also debrided then closed."

Doctors calls procedure "coring/and closure of left oroantral fistula"


????

Any help on CPT would be great!  THANKS


----------



## RNCPC0709

30600?  

Just a guess, but you might want to start there.  


************

PB


----------



## jackjones62

RNCP is in the right code area, based on the info provided, CPT 30580 - Repair fistula; oromaxillary, w/b appropriate; your physician describes the "molar" region which usually indicates the fistula involves the maxillary sinus; CPT 30600 - Repair fisula;oronasal, w/b used if the area involved suggested the palate region and the fistuala opened up in the nasal passages.

Hope this helps...

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

Thanks for your help!!


----------

